# Kaufberatung Hardtail bis ca. 700€ (Scott Aspect 930 2016?)



## chillergill (31. März 2016)

Hallo IBC Forum und hallo liebe Damen,

ich habe dieses Thema schon in der Kaufberatung eröffnet, dort wurde mir geraten bei "Ladies Only" vorbei zu schauen 

ich suche zur Zeit für meine Freundin ein geeignetes Fahrrad (Größe 1,65). Es soll ein Mountainbike werden mit dem sie mit mir durch den Wald radeln kann aber auch ein wenig außerhalb der normalen Waldwege (total Fahranfängerin). Das Fahrrad soll aber auch für den Weg zur Uni tauglich sein. Das Budget liegt bei ca. 600€. Ich weiß ist ziemlich wenig aber für den Anfang muss es genügen 

Habe gestern ein Angebot für das Scott Aspect 930 Modell 2016 erhalten. Dieses kostet normalerweise 799€ ich würde es für 700€ erhalten inkl. Fahrradschloss ... Wir haben verschiedene Hersteller ausprobiert und auf dem Rad hat sie sich Pudelwohl gefühlt, trotz der 29". Das i Tüpfelchen war das Design und die Farbe die sehr gut gefällt. Jetzt habe ich schon oft gelesen, dass Scott für vergleichbare Preise eine relativ schlechte Ausstattung anbietet als andere Hersteller. 

Was würdet ihr sagen? Taugt das Scott was für den Preis und kann man damit ein paar Jährchen Spaß haben oder wäre es sinnvoll ein anderes zu kaufen?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal
chillergill


----------



## MrsBergamont (31. März 2016)

Kann dir Radon empfehlen. Da war auch mein 1. Rad von und war sehr zufrieden:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/hardtail/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (31. März 2016)

Ich kann zu technischen Details, Geo usw. nicht viel beitragen, bin aber die Tage zufällig eins gefahren (2015er), dasselbe Modell, auch 29er . Ich fand es im Vergleich zu meinen Rädern und anderen geliehenen recht schwer und  "träge". Für Trails müsste man auf jeden Fall andere Reifen aufziehen, Griffe und Sattel waren ebenfalls Low Budget. Für Waldautobahn und Uni ist es sicher ok, wenn es dabei bleiben soll.  Für den Preis bekommt man bei Versendern / Handelsmarken oft mehr für's Geld.


----------



## PiPaPoffertjen (5. April 2016)

Zu dem Scott kann ich leider auch nicht viel sagen, habe aber gerade gesehen dass das Bike vom Hersteller mit 14 kg angegeben ist ? 
Da wäre es jetzt interessant zu wissen was du für ein Bike fährst, anonsten kann es für deine Freundin schnell extrem frustierend werden an dir dran zu bleiben. 

Radon kann ich auch empfehlen. Die haben meist wirklich ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis !


----------

